# 1-27



## crazyfire (Oct 4, 2007)

SKUNKED. hit the beach east of portofino from about 130pm till 5 pm. Fresh dead shrimp and mullet. Water was calm with a nice north wind. Lines out...and a whole lot of standing around. NO bites, didnt see any bait fish moving around, nothing. Anyone have any luck lately?

Jeff


----------



## surfstryker (Sep 28, 2007)

I hate it when that happens. Better luck next time.


----------



## konz (Oct 1, 2007)

That's b/c you suck....just kidding. Gonna give it a try this weekend if weather permits


----------



## fishmasterseven (Oct 6, 2007)

> *crazyfire (1/27/2008)*SKUNKED. hit the beach east of portofino from about 130pm till 5 pm. Fresh dead shrimp and mullet. Water was calm with a nice north wind. Lines out...and a whole lot of standing around. NO bites, didnt see any bait fish moving around, nothing. Anyone have any luck lately?
> 
> Jeff


now why am i not surprised to hear that you were skunked? hahahahaha


----------

